# British Army Maintenance Manual 1943



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Found it whilst rooting through stuff in the loft - small pocket booklet intact and complete.

26/GS Publications / 938

inspection, maintenance & care of army vehicles (wheeled)

based on the 'task' system

reprinted March 1944 as update to publication in July 1943.

Any military vehicle buffs out there ?

Julian L


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

I would love to see some pages from it, I wanted to set up written training guides based on the military 'task' based system.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

limey said:


> I would love to see some pages from it, I wanted to set up written training guides based on the military 'task' based system.


Limey,

PM me with your address and I'll send it to you. I should have made it clearer I was offering it to anybody with a real interest in historic military vehicles and paraphernalia.

Julian L


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Couple of quick scans of the booklet. Actual size is 10cm x 13cm ...


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

Tut tut, passing on a restricted document to an unauthorised person.

You'll have CI5 knocking on your door shortly............. Get him Bodie :lol:


----------

